# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Công thức excel chuyển từ rad sang độ, phút giây

## ThuyGa

các bạn giúp mình công thức excel chuyển từ rad sang độ, phút giây trong góc hình học nha (kể cả trường hợp góc rad âm nữa)

----------

